# Looking for plow service Skokie



## kedz42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi I have a small plow businessbut I'm looking for a friend of mine who has a business on Howard street in skokie. Any help?


----------



## 11 Mini Ditkas (Jan 17, 2007)

*Howard Street*

Hello:

We currently service properties near to Howard & McCormick. If you give me a call, I'll be glad to look at your friend's location.

Tom 
847-376-1534


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

E-mail me their information and I will take a look at it.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

E-mail me their information and I will take a look at it. 
[email protected]


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

*Howard Street, Skokie*

Im located in skokie. If hes still looking, have him give me a call. 773.322.7478 jR


----------



## lesters (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you find service????


----------

